# DEADLY BY DESIGN: Two part article on Rt. 24



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Everybody that uss it knows what it is like to drive on 24.

Part 1.

DEADLY BY DESIGN: Tight curves, short ramps, high speeds make Route 24 a dangerous highway to drive

*By Erik Potter* 
The Enterprise 
Posted May 30, 2010 @ 12:50 AM
Last update May 30, 2010 @ 01:02 AM

From 2006 to 2008, nearly 2,400 people crashed their cars, trucks and motorcycles on the 25-mile stretch of Route 24 that runs between Randolph and Berkley.
Eight of those people died. Spread those injuries out evenly over time, and the urgency of the matter becomes clear: Every day, somebody gets hurt on the Brockton area's stretch of Route 24, a heavily traveled drag strip of a road whose 60-year-old design is, by modern standards, an engineering disaster.
And what's worse, it seems there's little anybody can do to fix it.
"We're all in agreement that the Route 24 corridor is not an ideal roadway," said Jim Hadfield, transportation planning manager at the Southeast Regional Planning and Economic Development District in Taunton.

DEADLY BY DESIGN: Tight curves, short ramps, high speeds make Route 24 a dangerous highway to drive - Quincy, MA - The Patriot Ledger

Part 2.

*DEADLY BY DESIGN: PART 2: Speed kills on Route 24*

*Poor design makes Route 24 a dangerous highway, but many times motorists are just driving too fast*

*By Erik Potter* 
*ENTERPRISE STAFF WRITER* 
Posted May 30, 2010 @ 09:58 PM
Last update May 30, 2010 @ 10:05 PM
BROCKTON - 
There was oil everywhere - hundreds of gallons, spewing from a tanker truck that spun out of control on Route 24, rolled down an embankment and landed near Digby Avenue, on the highway's west side.
The neighborhood was evacuated. Cleanup crews worked through the night to haul away the contaminated soil.
State police shut down the highway for eight hours - both ways, on Memorial Day Weekend. Thousands of cars sat in gridlock that, at one point, stretched 20 miles.
And that's why Peter Amendola, the truck driver, now avoids Route 24 whenever he can.
"I don't like going down there anymore, I'll tell you that," said Amendola of Franklin. He said still thinks about that accident; he still remembers it whenever he passes that stretch of roadway.

DEADLY BY DESIGN: PART 2: Speed kills on Route 24 - Quincy, MA - The Patriot Ledger


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

The odd thing is that Route 24, though of obsolete engineering, is the fastest highway in the state. None of the interstates I have traveled in here can match the speed of cars bombing along in the fast lane -- until the fast lane is blocked, when the cars will shift over one or two lanes to pass on the right at 80 to 90 mph. And the number of cars that seem to be doing this in tandem is amazing.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Rt. 24 is one lawless road.

not that the troopers don't tag out there all the time because they do.

it's just the drivers come off 128 and open up going down that road.

the only time things slow down is when there's a accident.

drove a wrecker part-time back in the early 90's and every snow storm we would follow the troopers pulling cars out of snow banks.

even in the snow people would still bomb down the road


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

I"ve worked 24 and 195 both, I think 195 is a hell of alot worse. 195 has more crashes and they are more severe. Had lots of fatalities on 195 and (nock on wood) none on 24 yet. Still can't figure out why????


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

DEI8 said:


> I"ve worked 24 and 195 both, I think 195 is a hell of alot worse. 195 has more crashes and they are more severe. Had lots of fatalities on 195 and (nock on wood) none on 24 yet. Still can't figure out why????


I agree. 195 is far worse. They were doing a study on that road just before I retired, and a lot of the fatalities were due to not wearing seatbelts (rollover/ejections). I have an interesting google map kml file that shows them all.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

As a driver I have to agree,I drove both just about every day and 195 is
much worse.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Still don't get it 24 is a narrow windy road and bumper to bumper at 80. 195 is nice and wide few turns the speed is the same. The only conclusion that has been presented to me is the burial grounds that goes through in swansea.


----------

